# commercial liability insurance companies in NY



## MowForReal (Mar 11, 2001)

So, i called a bunch of insurance agents from the yellow pages regarding obtaining an insurance policy for commercial plowing and nobody called me back except for the insurance company that i currently get my residental plowing insurance from. My insurance company quoted that policies start at $10,000.---yikes! Is this price out of line? What companies service the NYC area?


----------



## BuffaloSnow11 (Sep 17, 2011)

i think maybe there was some miscommmunication. when i inquired about plowing insurance, my agent asked me what type of work id be doing, what size lots, etc. He more or less said that if i was getting into like Walmart size lots you need a LOT more insurance. Doing smaller commercial lots are no big deal. im paying 2,800 for commercial vehicle insurance and general liability combined for the whole year. you can do snow only insurance for 6 months but its not worth it to me. better off doing a little work year round if you can and taking the other policy for 12 months. making extra money in the warmer months will help offset costs anyway. I dont see why NYC would be any different in quotes, but the quotes i got are in the buffalo, NY area. i would check back with them and ask more questions. the people you are talking to may be confusing what amount of insurance you have to have for the size work you are doing. if you dont have any luck, i can give you the number for my local agent who negotiates with several companies for me.


----------



## ArlingtonLand (Oct 6, 2011)

I have an agent that searches for me. He hooked me up with Utica First


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Try here,this is mine.

Karen P. Fial ACSR 
Client Service Adviser 
Business Insurance 

M&T Insurance Agency, Inc 
285 Delaware Ave. | Suite 4000 | Buffalo, NY | 14202 
Office 716.651.4212 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************716.651.4212******end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************716.651.4212******end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************716.651.4212**716.651.4291 
Toll Free 800.716.83


Tell her Scott from Grandview.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Have you tried NGM?


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds really high. 
I have only 6 accounts to push snow in the winter and do some concrete work in the summer, as I am a teacher and my insurance for both is just 450.00 a year, So I would check into that price.


----------



## C Landscaping (Mar 21, 2007)

I use farm family 631-277-7770


----------

